# 2.5 gallon tank with glass lid question



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

I have this rectangular 2.5 tank I want to use for my quarantine tank instead of a 10 gal.
I bought a heater and a small filter for it. It has a glass lid which I dont want to use. Does anyone have any idea on how you can make a substitute lid for it. Also I need some sort of lighting. If anyone can recommend some sort of light, 
I know a 10 gallon kit would be cheaper in the long run but Im running out of room.


----------



## SweetNightmare (Mar 15, 2012)

Some craft mesh cut to size could do the trick if you don't like the glass, with some holes cut for wires. You could even put some binder edges on the sides like with dividers to make it stiffer and more lid like. For a light, you could get a large clip on reading light, as long as the clip wouldn't get in the water. There's also LED lights that can be placed on a lid or in the water.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753104&lmdn=LIghting+&amp;+Hoods


----------



## choob99 (Aug 9, 2010)

what sort of heater did you get for the tank? I use a 2.5 for my medical tanks, but i have a terrible time finding heaters that are small enough to fit in it and when i do find them, they don't have an adjustable temp on them


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

I have that 2.5 rectangular tank that comes with a glass lid. I would make the top out of craft mesh too. I initially used something called "drawer liner" but it's perferated so it already has breathing holes. I got it at the dollar store. I don't have a photo of that tank but I used it for a bowl cover once. I think the craft mesh is the best idea though. As for lights, I use little submersible lights on suction cups from Petsmart, or a clip-on tank LED light I ordered online. I did get the actual light top that is made for that tank, and it kind of sucks. The hood is big, clamps onto the glass lid by way of a crappy stick-on attachment, and it's cumbersome and old-fashioned looking.


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

_ bought that Tetra whisper heater 2-10 . No adjustable temp. Couldnt find anything else. The mesh idea sounds good. I checked out the light. Looks great for this. _
_I hope I have enough room for a betta after all this. I have some small plants for it._
_I am going to have to quit going to pet stores. Every time I go I see a betta in need. I walk away , leave and for a few days I think (I wonder if that little thing is still there ) I go back after a week and hes still there! Dirty water and all. He comes home with me!!!_


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

*Post a picture of the tank.*

If it's the same tank that sells for $15 @ PS.....



Use jewel cases from your old CDs as a lid.


I found the CD Cases fit perfectly. Just make sure you clean them first

Let me know how it works


----------



## TuckerLove (Jun 10, 2012)

I recently got 3- 5.5gal tanks. I didnt like the glass lids, considering they are $9 a piece, so I made the lids out of Crafting mesh. To give the mesh support, I used fishing line and tied cooking sticks for kabobs on it..lol.


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

here is the tank


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

2nd try here is the tank


----------



## GrayL (Jun 15, 2012)

Egg Crate. Look it up at Home Depot.


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

all good ideas. Egg crate Hmm never thought about that. now at least I have some ideas now.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

I didn't know aqueon made a 2.5G. Mine is a Marineland 2.5 Gallon 

Eventhough it's empty, the black gravel really makes it stand out. 


For lights ANY desk lamp will work but depends on what you're looking for.

For more elaborate setups, check out this link.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=172503

BTW, why don't you want to use the glass lid? 

Problems running wires & tubing?


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

No place for cords and it doesnt fit very good. Im scared it will fall in the tank.


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

I love black gravel. It brings out the coloring in the fish


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

I have that same tank, and I had a cover made with an acrylic frame and nylon mesh from a fabric store. I installed strip LED lights that I had custom made also. The entire construction sits nicely above the water line and hides in the grove of the frame so it looks great and I don't have to use a desk lamp - which really wouldn't look as nice where I have it.


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

That looks nice.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

where do you get the glass lids for the 2.5 gallon classic tanks syds mom? I have never seen them.

If you are only concerned it will fall in you can clip something to the outside of it. 

If you want to keep it give me a few hours and I can come up with something that won't be too bad.


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

I got the lid at petsmart.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I made this lid for my 2.5 tank using two cd back covers and one cd center piece. It fits right into the edge on my tank. I used a couple dots of super glue to hold the center piece with the hole in it to the other end pieces. It works great!


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

I do have the cds covers here that would work. And it will save me money also. I want to thank all of you for your ideas.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

syds mom said:


> I do have the cds covers here that would work. And it will save me money also. I want to thank all of you for your ideas.


That is why I did it...didn't have the money for anything else, and it fit really well. And I have lots of cds lol. Hope it works for you too!


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

That is so cool... very resourceful!


----------



## BettaBuddy123 (May 13, 2012)

I used an unused piece of gutter cover over mine until I was able to locate a made to fit mesh lid that I liked.


----------

